# Kultura > Kuzhina shqiptare dhe e huaj >  Po gatuaj...

## *~Rexhina~*

Cfare jeni duke gatuar...nese del e shishme ushqimi na thoni si e gatuat gjitheashtu  :ngerdheshje: 

pervete burrani..akoma eshte ne ziar, nuk e di si do jete, but smells good  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## mia@

Akoma se kam vendos cfare te bej per darke. S'po me mbushet mendja. Ndonje ide?

----------


## FierAkja143

> burrani..


Ca eshte kjo?

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## *~Rexhina~*

> Ca eshte kjo?



ihh si nuk e di, eshte me spinaq, oriz dhe mund te vesh mish te grir (keshtu e bera un tepakten)...tani sa e hengra, doli mire por pendohem qe hengra nje limon para se te haja burrani, sepse kisha akoma shijen e limonit :/

----------


## mia@

> ihh si nuk e di, eshte me spinaq, oriz dhe mund te vesh mish te grir (keshtu e bera un tepakten)...tani sa e hengra, doli mire por pendohem qe hengra nje limon para se te haja burrani, sepse kisha akoma shiqen e limonit :/


Edhe une kur kam qene shtatezane Rexhina  e kam ngrene shume buranin, edhe pse se kisha patur qejf me pare. 
E vendosa. Po bej nje Seafood stew. Mire qe i kane recetat mbrapa keto. :perqeshje:

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## *~Rexhina~*

> Edhe une kur kam qene shtatezane Rexhina  e kam ngrene shume buranin, edhe pse se kisha patur qejf me pare. 
> E vendosa. Po bej nje Seafood stew. Mire qe i kane recetat mbrapa keto


edhe mua burrania gjithemone me ka pelqyer  :buzeqeshje: ...seafood stew hmm, oriz me seafood salad eshte e mire, e beja shpesh  :buzeqeshje: ...por kur i gatuan zvogelohen aq shume...te genjejn syrin kur i blen  :ngerdheshje:

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## mia@

> edhe mua burrania gjithemone me ka pelqyer ...seafood stew hmm, oriz me seafood salad eshte e mire, e beja shpesh ..por kur i gatuan zvogelohen aq shume...te genjejn syrin kur i blen


Edhe une me oriz i kam qejf, por thashe ti beja njehere si supe. Nuk doli e keqe. Po me pelqen, dhe nuk zvogelohen aq shume. Duken te medhaja ne supe. . :ngerdheshje:

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## *~Rexhina~*

> Edhe une me oriz i kam qejf, por thashe ti beja njehere si supe. Nuk doli e keqe. Po me pelqen, dhe nuk zvogelohen aq shume. Duken te medhaja ne supe. .



do ta provoj dhe une, pa hidh receten kur ke kohe  :ngerdheshje:

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## MI CORAZON

> Akoma se kam vendos cfare te bej per darke. S'po me mbushet mendja. Ndonje ide?



Bej pashaqofte . Izi fare .  :buzeqeshje:

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## mia@

Receten e gjen ketu
Dhe nje pamje te pjates ta vura..
Ne linkun qe te kam vene eshte pak e ngarkuar receta. Une perdora vetem1 lb seafood medley, 1 cup half and half, 2 luge butter, claim juice, 3 cups milk, kripe piper.
http://www.cooks.com/rec/view/0,168,...244200,00.html

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## *~Rexhina~*

looks great thanks, do ta provoj  :buzeqeshje:

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## PINK

> Akoma se kam vendos cfare te bej per darke. S'po me mbushet mendja. Ndonje ide?


c'eshte kjo darke mi, kush ha darke ketu ? Lol


asgje skam gatu.  :i terbuar:

----------


## mia@

> c'eshte kjo darke mi, kush ha darke ketu ? Lol
> 
> 
> asgje skam gatu.


Hane burrat mi. Ne per ata po e vrasim mendjen se ne jena me diet. :ngerdheshje:

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## PINK

> Hane burrat mi. Ne per ata po e vrasim mendjen se ne jena me diet.


Po ti duhet ta kishe bere me kohe Dea, nuk gatuhet tani  :ngerdheshje: 

Une pervete sjam me diete.  :arushi:

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## MI CORAZON

Une ha darke . Po nuk hengra s'me ze gjumi.

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## mia@

> Po ti duhet ta kishe bere me kohe Dea, nuk gatuhet tani 
> 
> Une pervete sjam me diete.


Burri im e ha vone darken, e dua t'ja bej sa me te fresket, jo te ndenjur. :ngerdheshje: 
Sa mire ti Pink qe se ha darken. Mu me grrijne zorret tere naten po s'futa dicka ne goje. :perqeshje:

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## MI CORAZON

Pink-u nuk ha darke, se pse te haje. Ka ngrene tere diten,,si de... si delkuc ! 

 :buzeqeshje:

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## PINK

> Pink-u nuk ha darke, se pse te haje. Ka ngrene tere diten,,si de... si delkuc !


 :perqeshje: 

Une ha njehere ne pune, kur vij nga puna 5-6 dhe aq i am done. Nuk me shkon me mendja te ha deri neser prape .Lol

po si cufo sjam ama  :ngerdheshje:

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## MI CORAZON

Une mengjesin dhe darken ha. Dreke jo.

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## PINK

Corazon nuk rekomandohet dhe nga doktori mi te hash mbas 6 p.m. Nuk  te ben mire. Une pervete se imagjinoj dot te ha darke psh ne 9pm.  Vetem te rri si gogole gjithe nates pastaj .  :ngerdheshje:

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------

